# Few pics of The Wee's.



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Tried to get several shots of The Wee's, but they don't dig photo shoots. I got 2 cute shots of Chance, and 1 of Lexie & Gia. A few came out good of Jade, so I'll post what I have. : )

Chance wouldn't stand on that slick surface, so I had to put a potty pad under him. :lol:



















Jadey.






































Looks like they need toe nail trims too. Guess I know what I'll be doing after going grocery shopping tonight. :lol:


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Ms. Lexie










Ms. Gia


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the matching outfits!! Adorable babies!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I have to admit, Lil Miss Jade is my fave :love4: They are all absolutely adorable, don't get me wrong! But I have a soft spot for sweet Jade


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love them all, and I've missed seeing their little faces! So good to have you back!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Super cute pics! I love the last one of Gia, and any pic of whiskery little Jade is sure to be adorable.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SWEET babies! They all look so itty!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, T., your gang is such a hoot!! I adore these pics.  I dearly love chis and I sure do love the Wees... but I still have to say that little Chance just pulls at my heart strings! That boy is still "special!" Blessings, Deb


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHA! They are SO cute in those little hoods! Hehehe


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

They are so cute! Love the blue polka dot outfit...that is adorable!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Soooo cute! I love all of the wee's so much, they are just precious. Those outfits are so adorable and I love Gia and Jade's little tongues making an appearance! hee hee! 

(Love your new siggy too!)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awww love the little spotted outfit the girlies have! And cute new siggy!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I love the matching outfits!! Adorable babies!


Thanks!



Tink said:


> I have to admit, Lil Miss Jade is my fave :love4: They are all absolutely adorable, don't get me wrong! But I have a soft spot for sweet Jade


Thank you Ronni! She is a character! Silly little girl! Buzzes around like a Bee all day. :lol:



kimr said:


> I love them all, and I've missed seeing their little faces! So good to have you back!


Thank you so much Kim! : ) They are all such precious Angels. :love5:



Reese and Miley said:


> Super cute pics! I love the last one of Gia, and any pic of whiskery little Jade is sure to be adorable.


Thank you Katy! : ) Her and those whiskers! :lol:



jesuschick said:


> SWEET babies! They all look so itty!


Thank you! : ) My little Wee's. :love5: I think they figured they'd all stay itty to make me feel better about being a runt. :lol:



chideb said:


> Oh, T., your gang is such a hoot!! I adore these pics.  I dearly love chis and I sure do love the Wees... but I still have to say that little Chance just pulls at my heart strings! That boy is still "special!" Blessings, Deb


Thank you so much Deb! : ) Chance is such a special little boy. Our little pack would not be the same without "Mama's Man!" We all adore that baby boy. :love5:


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> HAHA! They are SO cute in those little hoods! Hehehe


Thank you Rachel! : )



foggy said:


> Soooo cute! I love all of the wee's so much, they are just precious. Those outfits are so adorable and I love Gia and Jade's little tongues making an appearance! hee hee!
> 
> (Love your new siggy too!)


Thank you so much Paula! : ) They weren't being very cooperative for Mama's photo shoot. They have been enjoying not having that camera in their face 24/7 lately. :lol: 



flippedstars said:


> Awww love the little spotted outfit the girlies have! And cute new siggy!


Thanks!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

For those of us new here who do not know you (like me!), would you mind sharing your babies ages and weight estimates? 
I'd really appreciate it. It is really helping me learn. 
They are just too cute!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww so glad to see some pics of the cuties!!  LOVE the cute new springy outfits!!!! :love1:


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> For those of us new here who do not know you (like me!), would you mind sharing your babies ages and weight estimates?
> I'd really appreciate it. It is really helping me learn.
> They are just too cute!!


Thank you so much!! : ) You wouldn't believe their weights if I told you. :lol:

Chance is 3 1/2 years old and weighs 4 lbs. 5 oz. 

Lexie is almost 4 years old and weighs 3 lbs. 9 oz. 

Gia is 3 years old and weighs 3 lbs. 4 oz. 

Jade is 2 years old and weighs 2 lbs.

Their weight fluctuates a few ounces depending on the time of day they are weighed and how much I've been feeding them (lol). And honestly, I rarely ever weigh them. No one ever believes me when I tell them their weights, because they are so much smaller than what people associate those weights too.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

cherper said:


> aww so glad to see some pics of the cuties!!  LOVE the cute new springy outfits!!!! :love1:


Thanks Cheryl! : )


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sweet! I like Chance's little green hoody!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee.....to cute !!!! Ivy won't sit on any hard surface. I guess she doesn't like a cold booty lol!! Oh, I know what you mean about the nails, my girls nails grow like crazy.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, how I missed them. Love love the Chi Wees. They are so cute.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww they are all so sweet in their little hoodies.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Very sweet! I like Chance's little green hoody!


Thank you Kitty! : ) Did you ever get your new baby home? 



Ivy's mom said:


> Hee hee.....to cute !!!! Ivy won't sit on any hard surface. I guess she doesn't like a cold booty lol!! Oh, I know what you mean about the nails, my girls nails grow like crazy.


Thank you Lori! : ) Chance didn't like that it was kinda slippery. He's such a titty baby. Don't tell him I said that, though. :wink: :lol: Ivy is a smart girl! I don't like my naked butt on a cold surface either. :lol:

I know! I cut them about every 3 weeks or so. I was cutting them too short, I think. I took them all to this lady that I know that has a doggie boutique and groomer, and she just nips the ends. I told her it didn't even look like she had clipped them, but she said that's the way they do it. So I stopped clipping them so short. No wonder they all hate it. :lol: Bad Chi Wee Mama! But it's time for a snip, cause they look too long to me!



Tanna said:


> Oh, how I missed them. Love love the Chi Wees. They are so cute.


Thank you so much, Tanna! We missed you guys too! : )



Cambrea said:


> Aww they are all so sweet in their little hoodies.


Thank you so much! : )


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

T Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us. I just love them all but Jade Jade Jade just melts my heart. I love their matching out fits, so cute....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

No he's not here yet, but just on the verge, this month! 
Cannot wait actually as B is desperate for someone his size to play with


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> T Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us. I just love them all but Jade Jade Jade just melts my heart. I love their matching out fits, so cute....


Thank you so much, Kay! : ) Jade is a sweetheart! She truly amazes us! 



KittyD said:


> No he's not here yet, but just on the verge, this month!
> Cannot wait actually as B is desperate for someone his size to play with


I have a remedy. Send B to me. He'll have more than one playmate his size. :lol:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

love them all !!!!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Amanda! xoxoxox


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You have such gorgeous chihuahuas!!! Love them all!!!:love1: So glad to see you back on here!!!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Pookypeds said:


> You have such gorgeous chihuahuas!!! Love them all!!!:love1: So glad to see you back on here!!!


Hi Shelly!!! : ) Thank you so much!!! Glad to be back!! How is your new Angel doing? Getting a lot of use out of the new clothes?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww what cuties they are! I love their little hoodies too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> Awww what cuties they are! I love their little hoodies too!


Thank you Lisa! : )


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a group of cuties!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love all the pics but the ones of Jadey just crack me up. Her expressions are just the ticket to put a smile on my face.


----------

